# 1978 Bolens Chute upgrade



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I really haven't seen too much on the web of anyone trying to upgrade or swap one of these older style chutes with the newer taller kind. 
The new to me chute i bought on ebay for $30 and came off a Toro 824 powershift from the late 80's or early 90's. The major problem I encountered was that the Bolens has a 6" inside diameter chute ring and the Toro Chute had 5" 3/4ths. Just a little too small. I ended up using a cutoff disc to cut off both chute rings and took the old ring and the Toro chute to my friend who has a nice welder to reattach them. 
Overall I am very happy with how it turned out. Too bad all the snow is gone!


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice job, I did something similar to my 1983 Cub Cadet


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Did it work better?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

yes, it worked much better. The old one was a big old round chute that was rather short. The chute i put on was a tall tapered chute off a Snapper snow blower. Being more of a rectangle tapered shape it focused the snow into a much tighter pattern and because of the tapered shape the snow actually accelerated in the chute as it was being tapered down and it easily will throw snow 45'. I put it on an old 1984 large frame 26" wide cub cadet. I put an 11hp Honda Clone engine on it and a slightly larger impeller pulley on it and a homemade impeller kit. It will throw slush like a water cannon at least 30'.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I would love to see a video or picture of it. Hoping that will be the result of everything I have done too.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is a short clip of my modified chute .


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

That is awesome. Funny thing, your video on the snapper is why I started messing with my snow blowers in the first place... Trying the honda clones as replacement engines. Small world. Awesome cub though.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Buttchett, I believe Carl B has pics of his resto...definitely did it right!!!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Modifying the Chute*

Very good job. I've seen a few of these mods and wondered how much it differs vs making a longer extension for the existing chute? Could be an interesting comparison.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Very good job. I've seen a few of these mods and wondered how much it differs vs making a longer extension for the existing chute? Could be an interesting comparison.



In my case even if I made the handle longer, without adding two universal joints I couldn't get the rod to clear the Valve cover on the OHV engine and be in a comfortable position. I am pretty tall and I would have had to go under the valve cover/head of the engine and that meant me having to stop the snow blower and bend over to adjust the chute. 

As an experment I took an old GM Power Window motor and a piece of rubber fuel line as a coupler to make the power chute setup. Now I can adjust the chute on the fly without having to stop and without having to bend over.

Using the rubber hose as a coupler prevents things from breaking if you don't stop the chute when it gets to it's stops since the hose will act like a friction clutch and just slip.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Buttchet said:


> That is awesome. Funny thing, your video on the snapper is why I started messing with my snow blowers in the first place... Trying the honda clones as replacement engines. Small world. Awesome cub though.



The Snapper was my first Clone experiment and it worked out great. That machine with the 6.5hp clone and an impeller kit was a very good performing machine.

The Cub is an 11hp clone with an impeller kit but also has a positraction axle. 

Both are large frame commercial grade machines.


----------

